# 66-67 GTO grille mesh size?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

can anyone measure the size of their grille mesh holes are? im going to make my own grilles but i would like to stay close to the same size woven squares that a gto has. thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Which year? The 66 was vertical and I think were plastic. The 67 was a wire mesh that is at a 45 deg angle.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can LEND you a 67 grill insert if you want....Eric PM me if interested,:cheers


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

the 67 gtill mesh is what im needing information on, i need to know how large the square holes at 45 degrees are, i was thinking 3/8th or 1/2" squares? may have to take you up on that eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Won' be a problem...if you want one, just pay return shipping...let me know.....I will try to measure one for you tomorrow. can't get to them grigt now. Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I ordered 1/2" wire mesh to make my grilles and they were smaller than the stock grille size. Think stock grille size is prob 3/4". I got my mesh fron customcargrill.com and they only had 1/4" and 1/2 inch sizes


----------

